# Beef Prices



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Still rising.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/beef_prices_keep_climbing_other_food_prices_more_stable_/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Retail beef prices set 8 new record highs in the last two weeks, dropped some this week.

Auction and feed lot prices have gone down. Packet profit margins increased $180 per head profit. Justice Dept. is not enforcing the livestock/packer law. Feed Lots are losing $100 per head, cow/calf operations are losing $200 per head.

Every week one of the news channels will mention the beef shortage and high prices. Packers are going to have to share in the retail profit or neither will be in business.


----------



## cowboys (Sep 21, 2013)

what is the price on cattle


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

cowboys said:


> what is the price on cattle


Calf prices have dropped the last two weeks in the southeast. High mortality rates on calves from the southeast have caused some concern.

Here is how things are selling in Mississippi.

http://www.cattlerange.com/auctions/state-markets-ms.html


----------



## cowboys (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok thanks i am going to buy 20 head of mama cows bread what do you thank


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Momma cows are still bringing good money compared to a couple of years ago.

I saw some nice, bred heifers sell for $1800 a couple of weeks ago.

I have seen decent momma cows sell for between $1100 and $1500 at the local cattle auction. Just depends on the momma and who is looking to buy.

We added 47 bred mommas this past February. There have been times when prices shifted that I wondered if buying was a good investment. It is paying well now.

The price paid will depend on the cow's condition and potential. Health, age, udder, disposition all play a role in the value of the animal.


----------

